#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-01-17
<PalinT> ayuda pls
<shadowsam> hola
<shadowsam> soy nuevo
<shadowsam> y no e podido instalar una targeta inalambrica en linux
<Jaime> hola
<Jaime> soy uevo 
<Jaime> nuevo
<Jaime> y mi ubunto abre y y ciera la secion de una 
<jaime> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-01-19
<DiegoADD> Buenas noches
<DiegoADD> a todos
<DiegoADD> Buenas noches
<DiegoADD> tengo una consulta
<DiegoADD> con ubuntu instalado como aplicacion de windows
<Roger_> Buen dia señores 
<Roger_> algien sabe como puedo hacer para que mi maquina me recnosca el disco duro es de 1tera 
<Roger_> pero trato de instalarle ubuntu pero no me lo reconoce
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-01-20
<camo87> hola
<camo87> buenos dias
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-01-23
<juan91> #ubuntu-es
<juan91> buenas noches 
<juan91> quien utiliza joomla??????'
<juan91> no nadie???????'
<Andrezz> me podrian ayudar
<Andrezz> estoy descargando ubuntu 10.10 para netbook y se para cuando lleva 245 mb
<Andrezz> gracias!!!
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-01-16
<the_new> buenas tardes
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-01-18
<alejandro_> necesito instalar una tarjeta de red encore n300 quien me ayuda que no e podido
<Anonymous> Hey guys
<Anonymous> Are you ready
<Anonymous> For SOPA?
<dacreativo> ola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-01-20
<andresmujica> ubuntulog help
<AlanBell> hi
<andresmujica> hi AlanBell 
<christel> just passing through, give me 2sec
<andresmujica> thks
<AlanBell> yay
<andresmujica> :D
<christel> go ahead and register etc
<christel> :)
<niko> rah, toolate
<niko> :)
<AlanBell> thank niko 
<andresmujica> that's great!
<AlanBell> andresmujica: you should be able to do "/msg chanserv op andresmujica"
<andresmujica> ok let me test
<andresmujica> there's a little lag in here..
<AlanBell> actually not quite that
<AlanBell> it would be "/msg chanserv op #ubuntu-co-meeting andresmujica"
<andresmujica> yeap
<AlanBell> yay
<andresmujica> the lag was betwwen keyboard and chair
<AlanBell> ok, I think you are all set now
<andresmujica> yes sir
<andresmujica> thank you so much!
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeam/Meeting/Guidelines
<AlanBell> have a flick through that, and if you want a meeting bot in here I can do that too
<AlanBell> feel free to come and find me or the others in -irc, bye for now o/
* andresmujica changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to:  testing
* andresmujica changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to:  Bienvenido al canal IRC para reuniones de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Soporte en #ubuntu-co - http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Pautas_de_conducta_en_los_canales_IRC_de_Ubuntu
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-01-15
<dabo75> Hola!
<dabo75> Busco ayuda:
<Belcebu> BUenas
<LuisTeran> hola buenos dias soy de PERU
<LuisTeran> y quiero instalar ubuntu en mi pc junto con windons 7 pero no se  como ?? aver si me ayudan gracias
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-01-16
<javieer1> buenas noches
<javieer1> quisiera saber q ventajas tiene ubunto 12
<javieer1> esa version
<javieer1> quisera q me regalaran un dvd de ubuntu
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-01-18
<dr4f3x> hola
<dr4f3x> alguien me puede resolver un problema
<dr4f3x> cuando entre hoy a ubuntu mi computador empezó a hablar y dijo bienvenido a ubuntu alguien me puede decir que es
<dr4f3x> alguien me ayuda
<dr4f3x> alguien me puede resolver un problema
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-01-19
<Diego> hola, alguno me puede ayudar a instalar un programa
<Diego> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-01-20
<jmsm157> buenos dias, es que tengo un problema con un driver de video ati que no he logrado conseguir para mi portartil entonces no se si pe puedan ayudar
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-01-16
<BartOC3> ping ubuntulog_
<BartOC3> Buenas Noches andresmujica BrayanBautista CarlosNeyPastor_ julianarmando SergioMeneses ubuntulog_
<julianarmando> buenas :)
<andresmujica> hola a todos BartOC3 BrayanBautista CarlosNeyPastor_  julianarmando SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> saludos terricolas
<BrayanBautista> :)
<BartOC3> Bueno que empezamos
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, si claro
<andresmujica> si porque si no nos dormimos...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ++
<BartOC3> Agenda: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/722/detail/
<BartOC3> 1. Confirmación de puesto del concilio y organizacion
<BartOC3> Como sabemos ya se realizo las elecciones de la vacante que habia en el concilio y ingreso nuevamente SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses>  \o/
<BartOC3> En la cuenta de LP aparecen 7 miemebros : https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co-concilio
<BartOC3> toca comenzar a corregir eso
<andresmujica> bueno... ahi yo entro a realizar un par de observaciones si me lo permiten, y aclarando que seguramente no les va a gustar de a mucho escuchar...
<andresmujica> o leer en este caso.
<BartOC3> Adelante andresmujica
<andresmujica> bueno son diría que 3 puntos.
<julianarmando_> si hagale, comente jaja
<andresmujica> La verdad pense despues de entonces realmente es más como para que tengan presente mi opiniòn pues lo hecho hecho esta.
<andresmujica> entonces
<andresmujica> 1.-  Buenas prácticas para el futuro.
<andresmujica> Desde el momento en que se anuncie que va a haber una elección dentro de la comunidad NO se deben APROBAR nuevos miembros ya que genera suspicacias
<linaporras> Buenas nochesd
<andresmujica> que durante el proceso de elección apliquen e ingresen más miembros que de costumbre
<andresmujica> lo que podría mal interpretarse en las votaciones que están en curso.
<andresmujica> Para las elecciones que acaban de ocurrir si uds se fijan hubo un aumento de aceptaciòn de miembros a u-co mayor a lo normal.
<andresmujica> la buena pràctica que propongo
<andresmujica> es que a futuro eso no se permita, es decir, que el concilio se abstenga de aprobar miembros desde el momento mismo del anuncio de las votaciones
<andresmujica> hasta que finalicen las mismas.
<andresmujica> 2.- Cantidad de miembros del concilio
<andresmujica> BartOC3,  me hizo caer en cuenta en el correo que envío sobre un error en la cantidad de miembros que llevamos cargando desde que inicio este periodo...
<andresmujica> si uds recuerdan hubo una fuerte discusión o intercambio de ideas sobre la cantidad "justa"/"correcta" de miembros.  Por error en la información publicada no era claro
<andresmujica> que la conclusión de los concilios anteriores es que son 5 miembros (número impar y pequeño para poder coordinar todos para la foto)
<andresmujica> por situaciones que ya no vale la pena retomar de las primeras decisiones
<andresmujica> que se dieron dentro del nuevo concilio fue la de adicionar un puesto, lo que nos dejo con un número PAR de miembros
<andresmujica> loo que podrìa llegar a afectar votaciones
<andresmujica> conclusión.
<andresmujica> y vuelvo y repito que ya lo hecho hecho esta..
<andresmujica> al momento de renunciar Fernando no se debió haber convocado a elecciones puesto que en últimas no había puesto disponible porque deberíamos ser 5...
<andresmujica> 3.- SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> Bienvenido de nuevo al concilio!
<andresmujica> Yo debo aclarar que no vote por SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> debido a que considero que nosotros cumplimos nuestro ciclo y no deberíamos estar aquí, sino que deberían estar los nuevos y los que vienen detrás
<julianarmando_> jeje yo estoy de acuerdo con lo de los 5 miembros!
<andresmujica> pero igual SergioMeneses es bueno que siempre y cuando utilice su experiencia en pro de la comunidad
<andresmujica> pensando en la comunidad
<andresmujica> hablando en plural y NO en singular
<andresmujica> y buscando que sea la comunidad la que brille
<andresmujica> y no el individuo
<andresmujica> estoy seguro que - como siempre - desempeñara un excelente papel.
<andresmujica> BartOC3,  eso era todo :)
<andresmujica> gracias
<andresmujica> si quieren discutir o comentar los items que planteo sobre el primer punto adelante
<BartOC3> Alguien tiene algo que decir
<linaporras> Solo que registremos la buena práctica en algún lugar que sea fácilmente accesible y que permita que todos las tengamos presente siempre
<andresmujica> linaporras, +1
<SergioMeneses> muy buena bienvenida andresmujica gracias!
<julianarmando_> es mas deberiamos definir de una lo de el numero de miembros del concilio para que a futuro, cuando se presenta la oportunidad tenerlo claro :p
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses, +1 ;) ud sabe que el varillazo es con amor ;)
<andresmujica> julianarmando_, +1
<linaporras> +1 julianarmando
<SergioMeneses> o0... el varillazo... ojala nadie mas lea esto
<linaporras> no sé si podemos crear una wiki para eso... o agregarla  a una que hay sobre el concilio
<SergioMeneses> el numero de miembros ya estaba en la wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio
<SergioMeneses> los invito a leer las reglas
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> punto 6 para ser especificos
<linaporras> Ahi está donde se puede colocar la buena práctica
<linaporras> :D
<andresmujica> linaporras, sipi, y de una vez meter el correo con el texto para la votación y  demás
<BartOC3> andresmujica:  excelente observaciones!!
<linaporras> yo le agregaría a eso, que para que se haga una votación, o pues se abra todos debemos estar de acuerdo... eso podría evitar las fallas de comunicación... es solo una idea...
<linaporras> sergio la editas
<linaporras> o?
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, del numero de miembros?
<linaporras> nop de la buena práctica
<linaporras> el númeor ya está :)
<andresmujica> sipi
<BartOC3> Algo mas que decir respecto a este punto
<andresmujica> ya hice la tarea, ya corregi en launchpad para que quede igual a la wiki!
<andresmujica> hmmm
<andresmujica> si falta algo
<andresmujica> decirle a Fercho Giraldo que muchas gracias por todo
<andresmujica> aunque creo que ya lo habíamos dicho en la reunión pasada
<BartOC3> Si andresmujica en la pasada y por la lista!!
<linaporras> agregaste lo de la buena práctica Andrew
<linaporras> ?
<andresmujica> a la wiki?
<andresmujica> ya lo hago
<linaporras> sip, porfa Andrew
<SergioMeneses> ya edite la cantidad de miembros
<BartOC3> Bueno SergioMeneses julianarmando_ linaporras BrayanBautista algo mas que decir
<BrayanBautista> no señor
<linaporras> no en ese punto
<SergioMeneses> en cuanto a las ideas de andresmujica , no... todo muy claro
<BartOC3> Sigamos con el siguiente punto: 2. bugs de vision https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-documentacion/+bug/1259627
<SergioMeneses> sería bueno estructurarla con la comunidad... como una actividad grupal
<andresmujica> no la cumplimos :(
<andresmujica> +1 SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no... la verdad a mi se me paso ( cuando estuve )
<SergioMeneses> podriamos armar un pad y editarlo online ... o hacer una lluvia de ideas
<BartOC3> si +1 SergioMeneses
<BartOC3> armenos un pad y lo vamos editando!!
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<SergioMeneses> y se envia email
<andresmujica> también podríamos hacer una encuesta
<andresmujica> como con puntos o items que deberían estar en la visión
<andresmujica> para saber que incluir en la misma
<linaporras> pad
<linaporras> pad
<linaporras> :)
<andresmujica> eso podría surgir de la lluvia de ideas
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, me suena!
<linaporras> el pad se inicia con lluvia de ideas abierta aotda la comunidad, y luego después de dos semanas, armamos con eso como concilio la nueva visión
<BartOC3> Algo mas que decir acerca de la vision
<andresmujica> nop
<SergioMeneses> no... empezar :D
<linaporras> bueno entonces
<linaporras> hago el pad y lo mandamos a la comunidad para la lluvia de ideas....
<linaporras> o alguien ya lo está haciendo?
<linaporras> buuuu
<BartOC3> linaporras:  puedes hacerlo y enviarlo
<linaporras> se durmieron
<SergioMeneses> no para nada... aunque la reunion si esta algo lenta, a la proxima deberiamos hacer un hangout
<linaporras> una cosilla
<linaporras> a cuánto tiempo vamos aponer la visión o eso lo dejamos abierto tmbn
<linaporras> ?
<BartOC3> pronpo de 2 a 3 semanas
<linaporras> jajajjajajja
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, yo creo q en unos 4 años minimo, no andresmujica ?
<linaporras> no me refiero la visión es que en 5 años ...
<linaporras> çyo propongo 5 años...
<linaporras> y abierto para participación hasta el martes 28 de enero, para que toquemos el tema el 29 en la reunión
<andresmujica> +1 SergioMeneses  al menos 4 años... 5 años esta bien linaporras  creo que la fehca del 2012 fue  muy corta.. en una comunidad las cosas son leeentttaassss.
<linaporras> jajajja
<linaporras> y asi dormidos como estamos hoy como más lentoooooo
<linaporras> bueno a 5 años
<BartOC3> Bueno siguiente punto..
<BartOC3> 3. Proyectos Ubuntu Colombia
<BartOC3> Proyecto de infografia sobre GNU/Linux Ubuntu ‒ Ing. Forigua https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/Documentacion/InfografiaAplicaciones de Ubuntu Colombia ‒ Julian Bohorquez https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/Desarrollo
<SergioMeneses> yo diria que hay debemos revisar muy bien todos los proyectos
<SergioMeneses> cuales son realmente factibles y dedicarnos en un par de ellos
<SergioMeneses> para poderlos sacar adelante
<andresmujica> focalizar
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, eso
<SergioMeneses> hay esta que julianarmando estuvo solo con las podcats
<SergioMeneses> y pues una golondrina no hace verano
<SergioMeneses> no digo que el esfuerzo o la iniciativa de julianarmando no fueran buenas o suficientes... pero si falto mas apoyo
<linaporras> listo tarea realizada, correo enviado
<SergioMeneses> no se que digan al respecto?...
<linaporras> toda la razón
<BartOC3> si de acuerdo SergioMeneses
<BartOC3> tenemos buenos proyectos si nos enfocamos en unos o 2 salen
<andresmujica> pero en el podcast se ha ido acumulando avances.. es cuestiòn de tiempo para que por fin reviente..
<andresmujica> igual me gustaría ver más los de desarrollo ...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si claro... no esta muerto, solo detenido
<BartOC3> julianarmando en cuanto al podcast podemos retomar eso con los amigos de UVE
<julianarmando_> seria bueno, para tener mas apoyo y trabajo en el podcast
<BartOC3> perfecto julianarmando_ esta semana retomamos eso con los amigos uve
<SergioMeneses> podemos armar un hilo sobre los proyectos
<linaporras> bueno niños, es hora de mi última comida de día, los abandono por 10 minutos, sé que los encontraré a mi regreso (eso espero)
<BartOC3> Listo SergioMeneses se encarga de esa parte!
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, ok
<BartOC3> el ultimo punto se pasa ya que jhosman no esta..
<BartOC3> Algo mas que decir ¡
<andresmujica> nop
<linaporras> jajaja
<linaporras> mm
<linaporras> que pena volvi
<SergioMeneses> bueno BartOC3 yo diria q revisar la cuenta de twitter y FB... hace q dias vi algo de apoyar a petro, eso si no me parece... hasta donde recuerdo no hacemos parte de ningun partido politico
<andresmujica> linaporras, que comida tan rapido
<linaporras> mmm quisiera sber un poco más del tema de la agenda de redes sociales
<linaporras> no he comido
<SergioMeneses> no se quien maneja ese tema... pero me preocupa
<linaporras> me traje al comid al pc
<andresmujica> lo que se de las redes sociales es que han habido como 2 o 3 personas a las que jhosman les ha intentado entregar el manejo pero no lo asumen ni lo toman
<andresmujica> entonces graves por ese lado...
<BartOC3> +1 andresmujica... Si asi es SergioMeneses toca revisar bien el tema de las rede sociales
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, veo
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, comience una conversacion de ese tema en la lista del concilio y alli miramos como administrarlas, si los demas estan de acuerdo
<andresmujica> igual no ví nada de lo que dice SergioMeneses ...
<linaporras> ok
<linaporras> yo creo que de auqi a Junio voy a poder apyar a Jhosman
<andresmujica> y pues contenido se esta generando con los robots que monto jhosman.
<linaporras> y puedo estar pendiente d elosc ontenidos, especialemente de face
<linaporras> ...
<SergioMeneses> lastima no hice una captura... pero como jhosman piensa q lo anda persiguiendo pues lo pase
<andresmujica> ayyy SergioMeneses  :/
<linaporras> jajja Sergio no creo q sea eso, pero ps si creo que Jhos se esfuerza en esos temas, y ps a veces solo se ven las fallas...
<andresmujica> +1 linaporras
<andresmujica> la verdad SergioMeneses  criticar es muy fácil
<andresmujica> pero si no fuera por todo lo que ha hecho jhosman en redes sociales
<andresmujica> el alcance que tiene uco no existiría
<andresmujica> pararse de juez
<SergioMeneses> eso es cierto... es mejor mantener distancia de eso
<andresmujica> es el peor error que puede cometer SergioMeneses  ... y eso es lo que no me gusta.
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses, creo que su enfoque esta errado.
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses, en vez de mantener distancia debería involucrarse y APOYAR
<andresmujica> no Juzgar ni criticar..  no usar el sarcasmo ni la indirecta...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, yo los apoyo pero no me comprometo a manejar las redes sociales... siempre he apoyado la causa
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses, la verdad leo lo que escribió y veo es sarcasmo, indirectas y críticas.  La idea es construir, no al contrario.
<andresmujica> igual ya dije lo que se.  Jhosman ha intentado buscar apoyo gente que le meta el hombro y nadie lo ha hecho.
<andresmujica> llegará el día en que el se canse
<andresmujica> y hasta que no aparezca otro estará muerto..
<andresmujica> o con los robots que dejo jhosman..
<linaporras> sio, de acuerdo con Andrew... creo que todos deberíamos ponernos la camiseta de social media... xq eso es lo que tmbn fortalece nuestra comunidad
<linaporras> y nos acerca...
<BartOC3> Yoo digo algo sobre las redes sociales, que he notado en su momento se lo he dicho a jhosman.. Hay que recordar que las redes sociales de comunidades, negocios, etc son de tipo coporativos no se manejan de la misma forma que una cuenta personal
<BartOC3> La mayoria de los probleman nacen de la forma de expresarse con las cuentas de redes sociales.. eso ha pasado mucho en twitter
<linaporras> mm  podríamos quizá documentar algo al respecto
<linaporras> ps si tú BART tienes experiencia como dar unas recomendaciones para el manejo de redes sociales...
<andresmujica> bueno señores y señorita, mañana tengo viaje a fusa madrugado, los debo dejar.  BartOC3 de acuerdo contigo, creo que hubo un lio el año pasado y que por la falta de reuniones se quedo así, sin embargo con todos los errores que comete jhosman pues eso ha sido mejor que nada.  Seguramente si otra persona coge el tema de redes sociales y se apropia de el como hizo Jhosman pues no se veran los errores que han existido.  Per
<andresmujica> o seguramente habrán otros.    Propongan lo que dicen por la lista como para perfilar lineamientos de manejo, reglas de que temas no decir, de no contestar ataques personales, etc
<andresmujica> linaporras, +1
<linaporras> viaje, Andrew q cosas, solo viajas...
<BartOC3> claro linaporras  lo tendre en cuenta y lo hare..
<BartOC3> +1 andresmujica
<linaporras> gracias Andrew
<linaporras> Gracias Bart
<linaporras> Buen viaje Andrew
<SergioMeneses> por mi no hay lio... igual poco interactuo con eso
<linaporras> bueno pues estaré atenta alas recomendaciones de Bart
<BartOC3> Adicional: nos vamos a apresentar como Membership  julianarmando_ fercho y mi persona
<linaporras> y voy a hablar con Jhos para apoyarlo...
<linaporras> cuándo?
<linaporras> uy no recuerdo cuando venzo yo ...
<linaporras> para estar ahi
<BartOC3> ya tocara para febrero..
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, cuando?
<SergioMeneses> y porque no han enviado correo a la lista?
<BartOC3> apenas lo dimos a conocer en la lista del concilio...
<BartOC3> falta en la general..
<andresmujica> BartOC3, FELICITACIONES!!! que bueno!!
<julianarmando_> sii :D
<andresmujica> avisen cuando para intentar estar ese dia conectado
<linaporras> bueno ps avisa...
<linaporras> para apoyarlos...
<linaporras> y bueno jejej creo q a mi me toca pronto tmbn
<andresmujica> chao chicos y chica
<linaporras> un abrazo de buenas noches para todos
<linaporras> y regreso con toda este año
<linaporras> :)
<andresmujica> linaporras, puedes renovar por launchpad
<BartOC3> listo señores buenas noches!!
<SergioMeneses> bueno andresmujica se cuida, exitos
<julianarmando_> exit
<Ubuntero|75307> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-01-18
<KoreansJOEL> TENGO UN PROBLEMA CON MI 10.04
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2015-01-15
<Ubuntero|22770of> holla SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> saludos
<Ubuntero|22770of> como renombro mi usuario en irc?
<Ubuntero|22770of> uedod mal minombre jejeje
<SergioMeneses> asi /nick
<ofprieto> esooooooo
<ofprieto> jajaja SergioMeneses me comprometo para la proxima reunion
<ofprieto> hoy parece qeu nadie asistira
<IngForigua> ola k asen
<ofprieto> IngForigua:  troll
<IngForigua> kiai
<IngForigua> bn o ke
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> todavia con eso xD
<SergioMeneses> bueno ya estamos no?
<ofprieto> falta el de siempre
<DonFori> brayan y el presi
<SergioMeneses> ok
<DonFori> falta brayitan
<DonFori> y l..
<DonFori> ups
<ofprieto> hummmm dios
<SergioMeneses> bueno pero ya podemos ... somos mayoria
<SergioMeneses> no?
<JoseL> holi
<DonFori> kiai presi
<DonFori> sisarras
<DonFori> kiai jcqr123
<SergioMeneses> bien bien entonces
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<jcqr123> Buenas noches
<SergioMeneses> jcqr123, saludos
<ofprieto> hola
<DonFori> Actualizacion de xorg
<DonFori> pokerface
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<DonFori> Señores
<DonFori> quiero traer
<DonFori> un tema a la agenda
<DonFori> van a usar el meetingology
<DonFori> ?
<SergioMeneses> bueno empezamos o que?
<JoseL> comencemos bebe
<ofprieto> hagale
<JoseL> que mi mama no me deja trasnochar
<DonFori> Serio?
<DonFori> Señores quiero que estudien esto https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-concilio/msg04736.html
<DonFori> Voy acabar lo que inicie
<DonFori> que son los hacklabs
<DonFori> no em comprometi a nada mas
<DonFori> no me gusta ser lammer de hablar por hablar
<SergioMeneses> Dificil que se vaya
<SergioMeneses> :(
<ofprieto> ajam seee mk
<JoseL> A mi no me han sacado?
<ofprieto> mas si va  a entrar a una u
<ofprieto> esosirvepa qeu llamemas gente
<SergioMeneses> si Fori
<SergioMeneses> no se vaya ahora
<jcqr123> No te vayas @DonFori
<SergioMeneses> ademas hasta ahora es q vamos a empezar a trabajar
<JoseL> esa gente no deja trabajar
<DonFori> Yo les ayudo en los hacklabs pero es que aveces no dejan
<DonFori> jajaja
<DonFori> burper
<JoseL> hahaha
<DonFori> bueno
<DonFori> se que el Coc dice
<linaporras> Buenas noches
<DonFori> que debo renunciar consideradamente o algo asi
<DonFori> que deberia hacer?
<JoseL> Buenas noches
<JoseL> No me han dado respuesta
<DonFori> yo lo que alcance a medio trabajar fue los hacklabs
<SergioMeneses> DonFori, el problema es por el espacio que queda
<JoseL> A mi ya me sacaron del grupo?
<SergioMeneses> JoseL, no, ud es chevere
<DonFori> JoseL: ola k ase
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<JoseL> disque chevere jaja
<jcqr123> Insisto no te vayas @DonFori
<linaporras> Si Fori renuncia hay que llamar a votaciones para el reemplazo de él
<DonFori> jcqr123: es que aca solo me hacen mala fama y no puedo hacer lo que quiero hacer
<DonFori> changos
 * DonFori sirve un mezcal
<jcqr123> Jajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, no ... se escoge la persona que no alcanzo a quedar en las ultimas votaciones
<SergioMeneses> me parece lo mejor
 * DonFori sirve un segundo mexcal y lee atentamente
<SergioMeneses> claro hay que contactarlo primero para saber si aun esta interesado
<SergioMeneses> sino lo esta hay si llamariamos a elecciones
<DonFori> Ese fue bart
<DonFori> si no estoy mal
<SergioMeneses> hay que revisar eso
<jcqr123> Si no estoy mal y que pena meterme creo qie si es Bart por qie eñ
<DonFori> señores es que todo lo que hice en pro de SL salio mal por ejemplo el SL
<DonFori> digo bmesh
<SergioMeneses> jcqr123, si pero debemos estar seguros, debemos revisar los archivos de esa vtacion ;)
<jcqr123> Que el quedo empatado con jose luis
<jcqr123> Y le cedió el lugar
<SergioMeneses> DonFori, pero si ud era amiguito de Octavio, no?¿
<DonFori> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> jcqr123, +1
<DonFori> no me pique la lengua
<DonFori> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> jajajajaja
<DonFori> JoseL: ofprieto SergioMeneses tengo 2 cuestiones 1. aceptan mi renuncia ? 2. que debo hacer para poder renunciar consideradamente (debo compartir mis ideas con esa persona?)
<DonFori> o debo acabr lo que ya inicie?
<DonFori> que seria los hacklabs?
<JoseL> Yo le acepto la renuncia
<SergioMeneses> DonFori, no hay nada que aceptar ;)
<DonFori> No se en que mas me metí
<SergioMeneses> no hay nada peor que estar obligado a algo
<DonFori> o debo asegurarme que esa persona sea capaz de hacer lo que inicie?
<DonFori> Esa pelidadera con linaporras, jhosman, bohoquez y mujica solo me desgastó
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<DonFori> escucho
<DonFori> ...
<SergioMeneses> no pues pelao yo creo que ud quedaria a cargo de los hacklabs... no se que puedan agregar los demas
<ofprieto> pienso que hace falta gente
<ofprieto> tanto n uestra comopara qeu los hacklabs se hagan una realidad en la comunidad
<DonFori> si pero si toca pasar por filtros de sitio web que no se adapte al concilio no puedo hacer nada y dejo votado y ya ... :( :( :(
<DonFori> Una rogadera pa todo como si fuera de mas peso
<DonFori> naaaa
<JoseL> como yo se que a mi no me van a decir que no
<JoseL> xD
<SergioMeneses> pues DonFori mandenos un email con toda esa informacion a la lista del concilio ;)
<DonFori> SergioMeneses: vale
<SergioMeneses> excelente pelao
<DonFori> ud tienen acceso al documento de hacklabs
<DonFori> le pedi el favor a ofprieto que lo alimentara desde un mopad pero jum
<ofprieto> mk no se qeu hice el link
<SergioMeneses> un pad?
<DonFori> ya se lo pego
<DonFori> https://etherpad.mozilla.org/JQCHzXwlrC
<DonFori> presentarlo bien bonito
<DonFori> https://docs.google.com/document/d/15y2tB5BQefU_-yvd0uSVmASb6J4-xl7xr9uk-jFhofQ/edit
<DonFori> ofprieto:
<ofprieto> ud esta mezclando lascosasjjejeej
<DonFori> bagh
<DonFori> algo mas?
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<DonFori> por eso estamos como estamos todos hacen cosas nadie concreta
<DonFori> y si se va hacer es un lio
<ofprieto> :D
<DonFori> por ejemplo esa vaina de M$ en el aniversario
<DonFori> que tristeza
<DonFori> pero bueno
<DonFori> yo mando el correito chao
<SergioMeneses> mmm...
<SergioMeneses> pero no se tenia porque ir
<ofprieto> mhmmm
<SergioMeneses> bueno JoseL ofprieto que hacemos entonces para el espacio?
<ofprieto> dificilasi
<SergioMeneses> escogemos al siguiente de la votacion?
<ofprieto> revidsemoscorreos devotaion
<ofprieto> si
<elizabethporras> Opino q se deben lanzar nuevas votaciones
<ofprieto> obviametesi el quiere
<elizabethporras> Y recuerdan q habia empatado en votación bart?
<elizabethporras> Ah y pa esa decisión se requiere votación oficial
<jcqr123> Jose luis había empatado con Bart y Bart dijo que lo dejaba a el
<elizabethporras> X eso... Si se fuera hacer de lo antiguo el primer opcionado seria Bart
<elizabethporras> Sin embargo, en ocasiones anteriores lo que se ha hecho es lnzar votaciones ...
<ofprieto> ok
<JoseL> si bart no quiso antes porque va querer ahora
<ofprieto> entones votaiones?
<elizabethporras> El dejo el cupo pa ti, no habían mas.. Pero ps igual se había postulado... Se supone q si t postulas es xq quieres
<elizabethporras> Mi opinión: se debe votar si se hacen votaciones
<elizabethporras> Para elegir el nuevo miembro
<SergioMeneses> Lporras, votacion por un espacio?
<Lporras> Sip
<Lporras> eso ya se ha hecho
<Lporras> de hecho así te eligierona  ti en el concilio pasado... si no estoy mal a Julian también...
<Lporras> etc etc
<Lporras> eso de hecho, me parece muy transparente con la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> si pero era mas de un espacio... aunque claro se puede hacer, porque no
<SergioMeneses> toca entonces agendarlo y mirar que dice brayan tambien
<SergioMeneses> pero si me parece importante que antes que termine este mes escojamos una nueva persona
<Lporras> Totalmente de acuerdo con lo último don Same
<SergioMeneses> bueno se me descargo la bateria, algo mas que discutir o podemos seguir por la lista de correos?
<SergioMeneses> JoseL, ofprieto ?
<ofprieto> nada
<ofprieto> para mi esta claaro todo quiero ser moderador la proxima
<ofprieto> para organizartodo
<Lporras> La lista de correo .... debe moverse
<Lporras> al menos que respondan lo que se envian...
<ofprieto> o alguien quiere ser moderador SergioMeneses Lporras JoseL?
<Lporras> Oscar, super que moderes
<Lporras> hay temas pendientes de hace siglos...
<ofprieto> ok
<ofprieto> estare enviando mails y organizando la agenda
<Lporras> ok, estaré atenta
<Lporras> Hugs!
<ofprieto> hugs?
<ofprieto> meetingology:  estas loco
<meetingology> ofprieto: Error: "estas" is not a valid command.
<SergioMeneses> si hay arto pendiente... eso es cierto
<SergioMeneses> pero bueno Diciembre siempre atrasa trabajo jajaja
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<ofprieto> ok
<ofprieto> fin de la reu? ofalta algo Lporras SergioMeneses JoseL
<ofprieto> ?
<SergioMeneses> no nada
<SergioMeneses> buena noche
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2016-01-18
<ofprieto> hola
<jcqr123> Buenas noches
<ofprieto> hola jcqr123
<jcqr123> Esperemos a los demás
<ofprieto> jcqr123:  si claro esperemos yo seguire estudiando :D
<ofprieto> ando haciendo el curso de git
<jcqr123> meetingology ola ke ase
<meetingology> jcqr123: Error: "ola" is not a valid command.
<jcqr123> meetingology start
<meetingology> jcqr123: Error: "start" is not a valid command.
<ofprieto> meetingology: listo
<meetingology> ofprieto: Error: "listo" is not a valid command.
<ofprieto> meetingology: ready
<meetingology> ofprieto: Error: "ready" is not a valid command.
<ofprieto> meetingology: hola
<meetingology> ofprieto: Error: "hola" is not a valid command.
<ofprieto> meetingology: ayuda
<meetingology> ofprieto: Error: "ayuda" is not a valid command.
<jcqr123> meetingology help
<meetingology> jcqr123: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin. You may also want to use the 'list' command to list all available plugins and commands.
<jcqr123> meetingology list
<meetingology> jcqr123: Admin, Channel, Config, MeetBot, Misc, NickAuth, NickCapture, Owner, and User
<jcqr123> meetingology config
<meetingology> jcqr123: (config <name> [<value>]) -- If <value> is given, sets the value of <name> to <value>. Otherwise, returns the current value of <name>. You may omit the leading "supybot." in the name if you so choose.
<ofprieto> me avisa jcqr123  si llegan
<jcqr123> meetingology sabe que chite más bien
<meetingology> jcqr123: Error: "sabe" is not a valid command.
<jcqr123> ofprieto okay
<jcqr123> Braybaut buenas
<Braybaut> Buenas noches jcqr123 ofprieto
 * jcqr123 espera pacientemente la llegada de los demás
<jcqr123> DGUERRERO buenas noches
<DGUERRERO> Buenas noches
<Braybaut> DGUERRERO, milagraso!!
<Braybaut> Que bueno tenerlo por estos lares DGUERRERO
<DGUERRERO> A mi todavía me llegan las notificaciones de la reunión por el gcalendar, pero como que tenían antes mal la hora porque yo entraba y no había nadie
<Braybaut> vale DGUERRERO
<DGUERRERO> Tocaba ponerse a jugar con los bots en ubuntu-co
<Braybaut> JAJAJAJA
<ofprieto> hola
<ofprieto> Braybaut: se desconecto guerrero?
<jcqr1234> Si
<ofprieto> ve yo que pense que se quedaria un rato :S
<Braybaut> hola a todos
<Braybaut> perdon
<Braybaut> tengo problemas de internet en mi casa, pero ya volvi
<ofprieto> casa de herrero
<jcqr1234> Jajajajaja a
<Fori> kiai
<SergioMeneses> Braybaut, jcqr1234 ofprieto buenas
<jcqr1234> Buenas viejo meneses
<ofprieto> buenas noches a todos
<SergioMeneses> Fori, como vamos?
<ofprieto> listo termine mi curso de git :D heee iniciemos reu señores :D
<ofprieto> el viejo bart no esta?
<jcqr1234> Non
<SergioMeneses> jajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> no no anda
<SergioMeneses> anda en la integracion esa de la empresa
<SergioMeneses> pues uds dira
<SergioMeneses> empecemos entonces... ofprieto ud es el chair, hagale
<Fori> Hola hijos
<jcqr1234> Pero esa integración lleva como 3 días    lol
<Fori> ofprieto: hagamos un repo de stiker de telegram jajajaja
<Braybaut> integración by CaribeMesh Style ;)
<jcqr1234> Bueno señores serios ya
<jcqr1234> Temas?
<ofprieto> empecemos con el que se ha visto trabajo cc @ SergioMeneses  sitio web
<ofprieto> que lleva , que falta , ayuda? en que?
<Fori> yo quiero mejorar el sitio
<Fori> el footer
<Fori> y eso
<SergioMeneses> bueno bueno
<SergioMeneses> listo
<SergioMeneses> en cuanto al sitio... debido a la actualizacion de hosting porque Jorge anda migrado los servidores, hemos apuntado los DNS a mi servidor que es donde esta funcionando la version en desarrollo de la pagina
<SergioMeneses> el diseño esta completamente hecho, faltan unos pequeños ajustes
<SergioMeneses> y importar la BD del Drupal
<Fori> Yo ayudo mde guan
<SergioMeneses> ....el import lo intente hace unos dias pero me estaba generando unos errores de Drupal
<SergioMeneses> asi que toca cuando todo este listo en los servidores nuevos, probar de nuevo
<SergioMeneses> porque no podemos perder esa BD
<SergioMeneses> Fori, claro, la idea es q nos puedan colaborar
<SergioMeneses> en estos dias mando correo acerca del desarrollo porque los ultimos cambios no estan en LP todavia
<SergioMeneses> la idea es no perder ese tracking que era lo q no se tenia antes
<ofprieto> ok excelente, el error ya fue corregido? el de migracion de drupal a wp?
<Fori> SergioMeneses: me pasa un usuario y de una
<SergioMeneses> el desarrollo ha estado algo lento - y lo reconozco - pero todo esta debidamente documentado
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, no nada... andamos en eso
<SergioMeneses> o bueno ando en eso
<ofprieto> ok SergioMeneses  entonces yo creeria que seria bueno crear un correo en lista de sitio-web informando sobre el proceso de como va para que quede registro y no dejar la lista toda quieta
<SergioMeneses> seria en estos dias que todo este estable, re-intentar un export de la BD para la migracion
<ofprieto> *como lo ha estado
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, +1
<SergioMeneses> listo en el transcurso de la semana lo hago
<SergioMeneses> y adelanto el branch en LP
<ofprieto> hecho en cuanto al tema de contenido Fori ,Brayan creo que primero debemos tener montado todo para luego si hablar de esos temas
<ofprieto> ok SergioMeneses yo le voy avisando para que no se nos pase el tiempo y no nos atrazemos mas tiempo le parece?
<Fori> Que cada uno hagamos un post mensual es suficiente no?
<SergioMeneses> Fori, no tampoco... cuando haya una noticia que se quiera compartir o informacion
<SergioMeneses> la idea es compartir y generar contenidos de interes y propios del team
<SergioMeneses> de resto me suena a RT en redes sociales
<Fori> Yo puedo escribir un post al mes
<Fori> de guavonaditas
<Fori> que son utiles
<ofprieto> Fori: es reu seria
<ofprieto> si tiene razón pero debemos esperar que se suba el sitio full y hay si organizar el tema de post
<ofprieto> Alguien tiene una opinion adicional del tema Sitio Web?
<jcqr1234> No
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, tiene razon, una vez este todo podemos darle publicidad y empezar a compartir contenidos
<ofprieto> SergioMeneses: Fori
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, no nada por mi parte... igual los extras se pueden agregar a la lista de correos
<SergioMeneses> :)
<DGUERRERO> Perdón opino, pero me parece que forigua tiene razón, un contenido al mes, puede ser un tutorial por ejemplo
<ofprieto> hola DGUERRERO  no me di cuenta que se habia reconectado bienvenido ;D +1 a su opinion y seria la idea tener contenido colombiano mensual y poderlo pasar por diferentes canales etc,etc , pero a la fecha estamos con la meta de sacar el sito adelante y luego si poner toda la fuerza en autoria y redaccion
<ofprieto> Alguien mas tiene un comentario con sitio web Fori jcqr1234 SergioMeneses DGUERRERO
<SergioMeneses> DGUERRERO, si claro, si se puede seria lo ideal :) pero pues la idea es generar los contenidos cuando se pueda ;)
<jcqr1234> No
<Fori> DGUERRERO: Claro instalar un servidor de correo, un nagios, vainas asi
<ofprieto> sep suena bueno, listo SergioMeneses  para cerrar el tema dejo claro los pendientes de Sitio web son: correo lista sitio web, branch de LP, pruebas BD para corregir el error.
<ofprieto> Pasamos al siguiente tema que incluye al señor Fori y a todos "Hacklabs Laboratorios o talleres de U-Co"
<SergioMeneses> listo
<Fori> ofprieto: Yo tengo un grupito de estudio ya aunque solo se ha hecho una clase
<Fori> :(
<ofprieto> en este tema me gustaria que retomaramos el hilo anterior y creemos un taller de uco no se de git, de LP o algo sencillo e invitiemos a quienes quieran participar
<ofprieto> pero coloquemos una fecha para ese tema
<ofprieto> Fori: y creo registro de esa clase?
<ofprieto> o alguna tematica o algo?
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, yo no le veo problema siempre y cuando encontremos a alguien que sepa bien y este dispuesto
<Fori> No mano es 100 % informal
<Fori> hasya groseria dijo
<Fori> y no aguanta+
<ofprieto> jcqr1234: que opina del tema
<jcqr1234> +1
<ofprieto> DGUERRERO: estaria dispuesto a dar un taller de algo? yo se que ud sabe ;D ?
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, algo informal no significa algo de baja calidad :)
<ofprieto> Cabe aclarar que basado en las reuniones anteriores no son charlas sino mas jornadas de trabajo
<ofprieto> pff se desconecto
<ofprieto> exacto Fori cd SergioMeneses
<ofprieto> cc*
<Fori> Pues si esta le cojo el tiro ya el segundo grupo mas abierto
<SergioMeneses> claro claro
<ofprieto> me asigno la tarea de reactivar el hilo de los talleres y realizar la convocatoria, y validar fechas con la disponibilidad de los interesados
<SergioMeneses> podemos hacer unos tallercitos
<SergioMeneses> de lvm y todo eso
<ofprieto> si algo asi SergioMeneses
<ofprieto> ok demi parte no tengo mas pendientes en mis apuntes alguien desea hablar de algun tema adicional?
<Fori> Es mejor virtual
<ofprieto> hmmm fori por eso yo digo que me encargo de reactivar el hilo y proponemos el tema virtual depronto y nos va mejor
<ofprieto> que se haga mas pro-comunidad ubuntu que con temas de asistir a un lugar
<ofprieto> ok demi parte no tengo mas pendientes en mis apuntes alguien desea hablar de algun tema adicional? jcqr1234 Braybaut SergioMeneses Fori
<jcqr1234> Es mejor virtual o si no todo se nos convierte en los mismos 4 patos de siempre
<ofprieto> jejeje si jcqr1234 puede ser aunque como le dije un dia yo hice uno y no fueron los mismos 4 patos es mas fueron 12
<ofprieto> :D
<ofprieto> ok demi parte no tengo mas pendientes en mis apuntes alguien desea hablar de algun tema adicional? jcqr1234 Braybaut SergioMeneses Fori
<SergioMeneses> claro claro mejor virtual
<SergioMeneses> para poder abarcar un mayor grupo de gente
<ofprieto> OT hago lo posible por que las reuniones no sean extensas ;D
<jcqr1234> No de mi parte no
<ofprieto> ok jcqr1234 , SergioMeneses Fori Braybaut
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, eso eso
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, no por mi parte creo q eso es lo principal
<ofprieto> algo mas?
<SergioMeneses> aunq si me gustaria saber algo del Flisol Bogota
<ofprieto> Braybaut: Fori  despues no digan que uno no lo sdeja hablar
<SergioMeneses> recuerden que tenemos q armar nuestra participacion
<ofprieto> SergioMeneses: estoy en los canales (chat's ) por ahora no hay nada serio del tema
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, bueno toca ir definiendo nuestra participacion como comunidad
<SergioMeneses> :)
<ofprieto> ok SergioMeneses  para temas de uco si me parece que es un tema extenso deberiamos agendarlo para la proxima reu lo voy a colocar
<ofprieto> ok
<SergioMeneses> eso eso ofprieto
<ofprieto> ya lo coloque omo pendiente Participacion U-Co 2016
<ofprieto> proxima reu
<SergioMeneses> en la proxima reunion que el compañero jcqr1234 sea el chair
<Fori> See
<jcqr1234> Ok
<ofprieto> excelente eso tambien lo apunto para que este mas activo y no tan callado
<Fori> que aprenda
<ofprieto> ;D ok entonces por hoy fue todo muchas gracias por estar y muy buenas noches!!!
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<SergioMeneses> este año vamos con toda
<SergioMeneses> xD
<ofprieto> jejeje chaoo
<ofprieto> jummmmmmmm con toa
<ofprieto> exit
<jcqr1234> Que estén bien señores
<DGUERRERO> Momento, contestando a ofprieto antes que me desconectada, yo si estaría dispuesto a hacer algún taller de algo básico
<SergioMeneses> DGUERRERO, eso eso!
<SergioMeneses> ese es el espiritu :)
<Fori> Eso pero hay que generar mas interes en la comunidad desde las redes sociales
<Fori> es extraño que casi 10k de fans y solo van 12
<SergioMeneses> Fori, claro claro lo entiendo
<SergioMeneses> la idea es bastante buena
<SergioMeneses> denme un par de semanas mientras lanzamos el sitio web y ponemos a andar estas ideas
<SergioMeneses> :)
<SergioMeneses> bueno señores los voy dejando
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos en 15 dias
<SergioMeneses> cualquier cosa atentos a la lista de correos
<SergioMeneses> pongamosla en movimiento
<Fori> de una
<Fori> me pasa credenciales y ayudo
<Fori> SergioMeneses:
<SergioMeneses> Fori, listo
<SergioMeneses> en estos dias le doy eso
<SergioMeneses> :)
